# Missing good old lures....



## HogWild (Jun 3, 2018)

I miss some of the good old lures. Like the Goldeneye Mavericks and Blabber mouths, Dalton Specials. I know some are still being made but the price is :roll: makes it so I'm afraid to lose one [-o< . What are some You miss that are know longer being being made or too pricey too replace. I bring this up because my tackle was stolen  and trying to replace what was lost is impossible or to pricey. :evil:


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 3, 2018)

I gotta say I'm not familiar with any of the lures you mention. 

Most if not all of the lures I have used way back when are still made today. Reminds me that back in maybe the 60's or maybe 70's we used to save up just to buy Rebel minnow hard baits (or whatever you call them). They were relatively expensive for us. We used to buy them at Kmart and spend time bending the eye until it was tuned up just right. Truth be told, I never caught that many fish with them and I no longer look for them. I do have a few Rapalas in the box. 

What I can no longer find is the hook shape that I used to use with rubber (er, I mean plastic) worms. Not that I spend any time throwing plastic worms at LMB these days. I know they make a ton of specially designed worm hooks, but I really liked the shape of those ones from way back when. 

I notice there are knockoffs of lures that have been around for years and years. I still buy the original if I can. 

Anyway, I had a tackle box stolen many years ago. It was a real pain and real expensive to replace. I remember what a bummer it was because everything cannot be replaced the way it was.


----------



## overboard (Jun 4, 2018)

I love the 4 1/2" jointed Rebels for trolling for Walleyes. At one time Rebel made a ton of color variations that are no longer available, my two best colors that I troll with are long gone and am glad that I stocked up on some of them. Having said that, I would cry if I had a tackle box stolen that contained several of each color, maybe could find one here and there on e-bay, but it would take an extremely long time to replace them.
:lol: , I bent many eyes on them to tune them, still do, even new out of the box most of them didn't run none too true!


----------



## HogWild (Jun 9, 2018)

Goldeneye Maverick
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/33/f1/6d/33f16df8298f36653dfdbdef016477e3--vintage-fishing-lures-golden-eyes.jpg

Goldeneye Blabbermouth
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS_T02zezGkCBBKxDcdflSccKNLQeG6ILGseTPnWxAaM-qL7Rht

Dalton Special
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTE2NVgxNjAw/z/JDoAAOSwAhNa6I77/$_1.JPG

I also used Rebels. In fact the biggest fish I ever caught was on a Blue/Silver minnow. 37 1/2 inch, 17lb Snook when I was about 13yo ( just a couple of moons ago :lol: ). But the above lures were my go to lures when I couldn't get any hits on Mirrolures or anything else including Live Bait. :shock:


----------



## handyandy (Jul 23, 2018)

Can't say that I have lures I miss as I haven't been roaming the earth long enough for many I started with to go missing. But I have some colors I miss of particular lures and hang on to the ones I have. You would be surprised a lot of the old lures are still made maybe not cheap, but I'm guessing back in the day some of your favorite lures were kind of spendy for the time. What sucks now is rather than acquiring them overtime, your were outed them all at once by some dirt bag, and now realize how much money you had in you box. I try not to think about how much I have in fishing stuff. Like many I don't realize how much I have spent as it has been gradually acquired over time. Think I first started buying fishing stuff since I've been in middle school and first started earning money mowing peoples lawns. As a younger kid I often asked for fishing stuff for birthday/christmas and begged/pleaded for my mom to get tackle before I was able to earn my own money. Now the addiction has turned into a boat, lots of plano tackle tray boxes filled, boxes of extras in the garage from when I've loaded up things that were good deal, enough rods and reels now I've lost count. 

Sorry for your loss that sucks. On a different note my favorite lures that have been around for a while are zara spooks, torpedos, jitterbugs, crazy crawlers, and good old floating rapala minnows, still fish old mepps spinners from time to time.


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 23, 2018)

These are my all time favorite


----------



## Scott F (Jul 23, 2018)

The only thing I miss about those “good old lures”, are the prices I paid for them. My favorite lures I use today did not exist back in the day. There were no good suspending crankbaits like Lucky Craft Pointers or Rapala X-Raps. Senkos and it’s clones also were not available. I was buying bags of 100 Mister Twister curly tail grubs for the same price I pay today for a bag of 10 Senkos. I could also buy 3 floating Rapalas for what one X-Rap costs today. I certainly don’t miss buying mono fishing lines when all I use today are braided lines that did not exist back in the 80’s. For me (not my wallet) today is much better than the “good old days”


----------



## LDog (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm not really stocking my tackle box until I can use my 'new' boat 'working' (probably 2 months, at the rate I'm going), but this thread made me look - they still make the Jitterbug and Hula Poppers!!


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 24, 2018)

Back in the day, every tackle box had at least one each of a jitterbug and hula popper. I never caught a thing on either. Then there was this new "killer" product called the Brawley bass bug by a guy local to us. They were like a large jig head with a long thick rubber band skirt (sound familiar). My Dad and I rushed out and bought a couple cause everyone said they were a sure thing. You know the story -- nada, nothing, not even a snag. But, rubber worms -- I knocked them dead. Sometimes added that licorice smell.


----------



## LDog (Jul 24, 2018)

Yup, I always did fairly well with the (shorter) Culprit worms and TruTurn (sp?) hooks.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 25, 2018)

Scott F said:


> The only thing I miss about those “good old lures”, are the prices I paid for them. My favorite lures I use today did not exist back in the day. There were no good suspending crankbaits like Lucky Craft Pointers or Rapala X-Raps. Senkos and it’s clones also were not available. I was buying bags of 100 Mister Twister curly tail grubs for the same price I pay today for a bag of 10 Senkos. I could also buy 3 floating Rapalas for what one X-Rap costs today. I certainly don’t miss buying mono fishing lines when all I use today are braided lines that did not exist back in the 80’s. For me (not my wallet) today is much better than the “good old days”



This is true but back in that day two dollars was a lot more than it is now. Senkos aren't expensive I've bought plenty of ones off ebay people make and sell for a lot less than actual yamamoto senkos. They have been working for me, that and keep an eye for deals on yamamoto baits on here I have loaded up on baits I like when they have them on clearance. 

https://www.overstockbait.com/

Zoom is probably still my favorite soft plastic company I'd say the majority of my fish come on flukes, trick worms, and papa craws. Zoom baits are still pretty affordable, Jans net craft, and sellers on ebay making them is a good source for bulk hooks, jigs, weighted swim bait hooks. LDUBs not sure where or how you have fished jitterbugs and hula poppers but they I have caught my fair share of bass on them. A Boy Scouts boundary waters trip to Minnesota as kid I caught a number of little pike on hula poppers and an old jointed black jitterbug that I still have today. Good lures if fish are wanting top water. I still love the rebel crick hopper popper for little farm ponds in pastures as grasshoppers are usually common bass forage in the summer months in ponds in pastures with lots hoppers. Love a top water blow up on a jitterbug, buzz bait, or whopper plopper at night.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh, I'm sure they caught a lot of fish. Just not for me. Maybe I didn't hold my mouth right. Haha. Reality is I probably didn't give them a fair chance.


----------

